# Potential Move to Albany, NY



## jwhite78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a potential job offer for a position in the Albany NY. To be honest I've never even heard of it before a week ago so had a couple queries if anyone could help?

- Is it a good place to live/work? I'm a single 33 year old, no kids, I have friends a few hours away but would not know anyone in the imediate area. If I was moving somewhere I would want it to know that it's a nice, sociable place.

- What is the cost of living compared to the UK?

Many thanks for any help, any advice gratefully received.

Jonny


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

College town, harsh winters, close enough to NY to escape occasionally.

Cost of living depends on what you want, need, expect. You do need a reliable vehicle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Albany is also the state capital of NY. It's a small city, surrounded by lots of small towns out in the country with good roads into Albany. If you prefer to live outside the city and drive into work it's easy to do. Catskill Mountains are nearby (think Ichabod Crane and The Legend of Sleepy Hollow). Winters can be cold and snowy. Summers usually don't get scorching. 

A car is definitely needed to live there. NYC is about 3 hours away, and great roads. They have train service and a nice airport that connects to NYC area, for onward travel. Cost of living is about 2/3 of costs in New York City, if that will help.


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

My parents and us were expats in Albany when I was in High School, and I've been back many times over the years since then. I think it was a really cool place. Far less stress than NYC, but close enough to pop down for the weekend. Albany is the capital of NY so I would (politically incorrect) describe it as more intellectual than NYC - more like Boston in that way. Big enough city to be vibrant, and small enough to get to know quickly. Area around Albany is very beautiful - loved hiking in the Catskills, and weekend trips during the summer to the Finger Lakes or Massachusetts. Skiing in New Hampshire or Vermont. If you miss the UK you can drive to Canada and almost feel at home. ;-)
One of the best things for a european is that upstate new york has 4 seasons - winters with snow, spring with lots of flowers and crisp air, warm summers, beautiful autumn with the intensly red Boston maple. I thought Albany was great.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Small town but close to Saratoga, Catskills, NYC, Boston... Not that expensive. Try searching meetup.com for some local activities. Also I think Albany Times Union is the local paper it may be online. Good luck!


----------

